# NATURAL IVF



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hope someone can help me

We are using donor sperm and i have had 2 failed DI's so far then doc realised i was not ov so put me on clomid, going for basting this pm for 4th IUI.

Thinking about if this fails going for DIVF.  Now if i produce an egg each month can they take this for treatment or do i have ot go thru all the rigmarol of down regging, sniffing etc, jabbing etc??

Thanks a bunch - hopefully i wont need this advice!


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Alex 
   GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY    
I really hope this works for you and you don't have to go down the IVF path, I suspect that the answer to your question would be Yes! sadly, you would have to go through the entire treatment, I ovulate OK but have never heard of them just taking the one egg, and they need to take control of your body to get the timing perfect.
 let us know how you get on
Dydie


----------



## Nicola1 (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Alex,
Natural IVF is available from a limited number of clinics - the new HFEA Guide lists them - more are starting to do this, or going back to it. The first IVF baby, Louise Brown was born via natural IVF. Obviously most clinics don't like it because they have far less control over timing but it is possible. I think a couple of years ago only one clinic in London was doing it but now there are quite a few because they are trying to avoid problems with drugs.
Good luck with your treatment - I'm being 'basted' tomorrow - first natural IUI!
Love
Nicola
x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks guys for your advice and good luck wishes.  Hopefully this wont be an option for us in 2 weeks time but you never know.

I quite agree in that if you can produce some eggs on your own then the less drugs you have to take the better.

Good luck for tomorrow Nicola.  I normally post on the IUI thread and the donor sperm thread so will keep a look out for you.  My luteal phase has consistantly been 12 days so i should now in 2 weeks less 2 days - i will be delighted if i get past the 12 day mark without AF making an appearance!


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Nicola1! Where can I get the new HFEA Guide ? Thanks.


----------



## Nicola1 (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Teoroy
You can either download a pdf copy or request printed one at:
http://www.hfea.gov.uk

Good Luck!
Nicola
x


----------



## Nicola1 (Apr 24, 2003)

sorry!!

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/Home

(make sure H is capital!)

Nicola
x


----------

